# Liquid Co2 Booster, Does it really work?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

So I picked up some seachem liquid fert, and API Co2 booster. My question is did I waste my money getting the Co2 booster? Anyone use this or have success with it?


Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Never used it, in fact I've never even heard of it, but I used to use Jungle Brand CO2 fizz tabs and they did the trick for my old 10 gallon.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

I use API booster. I dose 4/5ml daily. I have a heavily panted tank and they seem healthy. I don't think it is as good as a pressurized system and is more expensive in the long run. Do I have success with it......hmmm. I haven't not used it, my plants are healthy, so I guess it is success. I was dosing 1ml leaf zone daily, bit have since changed to 5ml once a week. I also have a clay based aqua mix under the sand substrate for rooted plants.


----------

